# Looking for Mountain Bike



## huggybear0 (21 Jan 2020)

Hi 

I am looking for a mountain bike for my wife.

19 inch frame. Nothing too high spec but a good make would be good. Looking to pay 150.

for example I have seen a Specialized Hardrock 3 years old 145.

if you have one for sale near me Surrey. Please let me know.

thanks

rob.


----------



## Smudge (21 Jan 2020)

They have this at Go Outdoors, in 18 & 20" frame size.

https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/159100...9_1579601660_37fdd71b368124fb98700f38fb30ac08

If you phone them, they will likely price match Merlin Cycles, that have this bike for £159, but only in a 22" frame.


----------



## Smudge (21 Jan 2020)

Link for the one at Merlin Cycles.

https://www.merlincycles.com/diamondback-sync-10-mountain-bike-171975.html?source=PHG


----------



## Smudge (21 Jan 2020)

Pretty low spec on these and you'll probably get better spec used. But its an option for brand new and cheap.


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2020)

Surrey is a very big county and bordered by several others, so you want to narrow it down a bit


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2020)

At £150 budget not worth buying new deffo look at second hand


----------



## Polocini (21 Jan 2020)

Decathlon do one at about 159. It looks ok for canal paths etc. 

AL


----------



## Kernow_T (21 Jan 2020)

My suggestion, fwiw, is to up the budget to say 225 if you can and look for one of a few bikes at a price that basically completely protects your investment. I recommend a Voodoo Bizango - I've seen a number of absolutely mint ones (barely ridden) go for 175-225 and even if you ride it regularly, as long as it's maintained you'd get £200 for it in 3 years time. Similarly look for 2018-2019 Bokor at £300 (I paid 270 - admittedly a rare bargain - for my 2019 one which had never seen a 'proper' MTB trail and only had one scuff on the fork where it'd been dropped) - it's got many more now but I expect someone would snap my hand off at 325 if it was for sale. It's better to buy something you'll really enjoy riding at £250-300 which will be worth 200-250 when you sell it in a couple years time than something less comfortable/capable for 150 that you'll sell for 100 in a cpl years time (if that's an option). All the best


----------



## Slioch (21 Jan 2020)

Just a thought, but is your wife an experienced cyclist or is she relatively new/coming back to it?

The reason I ask is that new bikes at the £160 mark are more likely to be heavy, which may be offputting to a newbie. Getting a decent bike on the second hand market may be the better way to go.


----------



## huggybear0 (21 Jan 2020)

Hi. Yes she is new to it. I am just trying to the get best for the money. I think a decent second hand one maybe a good option. There don’t seem to be many bike sold on this site.


----------



## figbat (22 Jan 2020)

I got mine through Facebook Marketplace. Easy to find stuff locally and because it is linked to people’s profiles I find they are generally more reliable than eBay or Gumtree.


----------



## huggybear0 (22 Jan 2020)

Hi any thoughts on Specialized pitch sport 2018 one is for sale at £200. Research says it’s an entry level bike.


----------



## huggybear0 (22 Jan 2020)

2012 Specialized Hardrock £185

Spec is as follows:

Frameset: Specialized Hardrock - Red 26” - 17” (M), FSA headset fitted and Shimano Deore BB.

Front suspension: RockShox XC28 - Remote Lockout - Plush!

Crankset: Shimano Deore HT - 1 Speed.

Wheel set: AlexRim XD-Sport White - 32 H 26” - Smooth hubs and true.

Drivetrain: SRAM X4 Rear Derailleur + Shifter - Red Ceramic Alloy Jockey Wheels fitted.

Brakeset: Tektro Auriga Hydraulic Disc Brakes - 160mm Rotor - Nippy and freshly bled for sale with lever covers.

Handlebar: Wake 700mm - Black 

Stem: Cansucc 50mm AM Stem

Seat/ Seatpost: WTB Volt + Bontrager Rhythm 30.9mm.
Pedals: Wellgo Plastic

Any suggestions


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2020)

Is your wife tall, as a 19" MTB is large.😊


----------



## huggybear0 (22 Jan 2020)

5ft 8”


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2020)

huggybear0 said:


> 5ft 8”


I'd say 19" is big. I had an 18" WSD MTB for a bit and I'm 5'9.5 with long legs and shorter reach (my roadbikes are 54s)


----------



## huggybear0 (22 Jan 2020)

Ok thanks. Am I better looking for a 17 or 18.


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2020)

huggybear0 said:


> Ok thanks. Am I better looking for a 17 or 18.


As a starter. Presumably she's going to sit on them all and ride each round the block. It's got to be right for her after all


----------



## huggybear0 (22 Jan 2020)

Yes it’s just hard when buying off eBay but looking for one to try first.


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2020)

huggybear0 said:


> Yes it’s just hard when buying off eBay but looking for one to try first.


Just message the seller and ask to view. Simples (most will be happy to end the listing early for cash too so take readies with you ).
I wouldn't buy any bike without trying and checking over. Are you looking on Gumtree and Facebook too?


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2020)

huggybear0 said:


> 5ft 8”



I'm 5ft 9 and ride Medium 17". So depending upon leg length, small medium 15-17" is better.


----------



## Kernow_T (22 Jan 2020)

17 will be fine. Seems decent enough value, especially at 150. The kind of thing you'd likely get your money back for, or certainly three figures, in a couple years if she wants to change. Benefits, price wise from 26" falling completely (well, nearly) out of favour/fashion.


----------

